# XBox360 Console on but no light & wireless controller will not connect



## rosiemagu (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not a serious gamer but I got a Kinect XBox360 for Christmas. Everything connected fine and I played for a couple of months. I had to travel for a while so after a few months of being away, I tried to check out Netflix on my XBox which I was able to do before. When I turned the wireless controller on, I noticed that all four lights flash together which it didn't do before. The XBox didn't turn on no matter what I pushed on the controller. I am able to turn on the box manually but the lights don't come on. I know it is on because the game I left in the box will come up on my tv and the number on my router lights up so it is connected to the Internet. I pushed the buttons on the box and the controller that are supposed to sync the devices but that doesn't work. The light never comes on the box and the controller just spins the four lights for a while then goes back to flashing all four at the same time until all lights go out. I've changed the batteries in my controller. I've unplugged the cables reconnected. Nothing works to sync up my wireless controller. Any suggestions on what else I can try?


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

What color are the 4 lights on your 360 controller? green, red, etc...(I'm not sure what colors there are on a 360 controller since I don't play it). Also, is there a specific order the lights flash in?

This is what I found from the microsoft website (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/911111)

```
Solution 1: Restart your console
Turn your console off, wait a minute, and then turn it on again.
If your controller is still not working, try the next solution.

Solution 2: Replace the batteries or the Rechargeable Battery Pack
Insert fresh AA batteries, or attach a fully charged Xbox 360 Rechargeable Battery Pack to your controller.
If you have an Xbox 360 Rechargeable Battery Pack
Remove the battery pack and reattach it to your controller, making sure that it is attached correctly.
Press and hold the Xbox Guide button. In the upper-left area of the Xbox Guide button, the battery meter indicates your current level of battery strength. You might need to recharge the battery pack, if the level is low.

If you have an Xbox 360 Play & Charge kit
Make sure that the Xbox 360 Rechargeable Battery Pack is correctly connected to your controller and plugged into one of your console's USB ports. If you check both of those things but are still having the problem, try the suggestion below.
Plug the charge cable into each USB port on your console, one by one. There are two USB ports on the front of the console and one on the back. If the controller works in one USB port but not another, try another accessory in the USB port that did not work with the controller. If the USB port does not work with any accessory, your Xbox 360 console might need to be repaired.

Turn off vibration feedback (rumbling) on the controller. If you play games with feedback while charging, it takes longer for the controller to charge and might drain the battery pack faster than it can recharge. Here&#8217;s how to turn vibration off.
Press the Xbox Guide button on the controller.
Go to the Settings area, and then select Preferences.
Select Vibration.
Select Enable Vibration to clear the checkbox.
If your controller is still not working, try the next solution.

Solution 3: Remove objects between the controller and the console
The controller works within 33 feet (10 meters) of your console. However, objects placed between the controller and the console might reduce this range. In addition, objects that use wireless technology (for example, a cordless phone) can interfere with your wireless controller. Remove or relocate objects or wireless devices that might interfere with the wireless controller or console. Here are some things that can cause problems:
Microwave ovens
Cordless phones
Wireless routers
Chrome faceplates
Metal dividers
Shelves
Doors on an entertainment center cabinet
Note All licensed Xbox 360 console faceplates are tested for interference, and do not interfere with licensed wireless devices.
If your controller is still not working, try the next solution.

Solution 4: Disconnect all controllers and headsets
If all four rings surrounding the power button on the console are green but the controller has four flashing green lights, four controllers might already be connected to the console. Disconnect all of the controllers, and then try to connect the controller with the problem.
To disconnect a wireless controller, press and hold the Xbox Guide button for three seconds, and then turn the controller off.
To disconnect a wireless headset, turn the headset off.
To disconnect a wired controller or headset, unplug its cable from the console.
To learn more about connecting your wireless controller, please read the following Knowledge Base article:
How to connect an Xbox 360 Wireless Controller to an Xbox 360 console or computer
If your controller is still not working, try the next solution.

Solution 5: Replace your controller
If your controller still does not work correctly, it might need to be replaced. Please contact Xbox support at the following address:
```
Try this too:
http://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081011100945AA6yywp


----------

